# CSUSA Satin Finishes



## kent4Him (Oct 5, 2006)

Of the Satin finishes that CSUSA offers, which one do you like the best?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 5, 2006)

l havent tried any yet-but might.


----------



## Dusty (Oct 7, 2006)

I have a couple in the shop but I'm getting splinters in my fingers from scratching my head trying to figure what wood to use for the kits
 Dusty


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 7, 2006)

I have not tried CSUSA's satin finishes, but use the Satin Nickel from Berea on Barons and Slimlines and must say this finish holds up very well. One of my daily pens is a satin Ni Baron for about 9 month now and it shows no sign of wear on the finish.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />I have not tried CSUSA's satin finishes, but use the Satin Nickel from Berea on Barons and Slimlines and must say this finish holds up very well. One of my daily pens is a satin Ni Baron for about 9 month now and it shows no sign of wear on the finish.



I have also found that the Satin Nickel holds up very well.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the look satin nickel even better than chrome.  The satin gold looks cheap to me. IMHO


----------

